# tractor respray



## Footy (Mar 3, 2012)

hello all,
I'm knew to this forum so excuse me 

I'm at the repsraying point of my Ursus Mercury 490 now, and i have got it sprayed by a company but I would like to take part in the spraying part of the restoration. I'm going to try and spray the mudgaurds or fenders. I dont know much about spraying but I have a compressor and a spray gun and other proper materials I need. 

I'm not really sure how much paint I need to do this, as I dont want to have a few cans left over.. :fineprint . How many cans do i need to do this with the primer already layed? (litres)

Are these points ok for the spraying? 
1. Sand down the fenders
2. tack cloth or decreaser
3. primer
4. then 3 coats of the Ursus orange
Is this a good method of getting a good finish? 

any tips welcomed  

Sorry for the long read


----------



## Mattystang (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been painting my mower this winter as well. I did the following;
1. Sand down
2. Wash with water and a little dish soap
3. Degreaser
4. Mineral Spirits
5. Primer
6. Paint


----------



## Footy (Mar 3, 2012)

Cool, In term of how much paint you used? would 1 litre of paint go along way?Silly question, but I have no idea!
Thanks for the reply


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF Footy.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

In regards to the amount of paint you are going to need, best talk to your paint supplier. A liter of paint should cover a certain square footage, and multiplied by the number of coats should give you a quantity. If your supplier is a good one, he should help you out with this, or it may even be written on the side of the can. I don't suspect that you'll need very much paint to do the mud guards and fenders.
Cheers


----------



## Mattystang (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't know, I used rattle cans.


----------



## Footy (Mar 3, 2012)

thanks for the replys! I may contact the supplier of the paint to see what they say about quantity.


----------



## Footy (Mar 3, 2012)

Just another question, Has anyone any idea's of what primer i should get? theres loads of different types and not sure which one to use. And after applying the paint should I spray a clear coat over that, or will it be fine without the clear coat?


----------

